# SEC Championship Game Prediction Thread



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bama 38-17. Roll tide.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2012)

42-28 Dawgs!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 27, 2012)

Georgia 17 14


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 27, 2012)

UGA has all the "momentum", they've got their swagger back and are more talented at every position across the board...combined with BAMA being "exposed" vs. LSU and TAMU, I don't know, sounds like a blow out for the dawgs.

UGA has the best defense in the Country, the best QB and RB tandem,...and they have destiny on their side.
Not looking promising for my TIDE.

Can't deny AJ's been shaky against LSU and TAMU.

Our corners are soft.

We don't have a pass rush.

UGA has the "dream team".

Nussmeir hasn't quiet got the hang of the SEC...

Gloomy indeed.

BUT,...If AJ is on,.....

BAMA              24
UGA                 17


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama 38-17. Roll tide.



Then you should be the 1st Bama fan to take the Avatar bet...


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know facts here. I heard bama was beat up and some starters out I honestly don't know. If indeed there beat up could be a plus for Georgia. I don't see notre  dame beating either. However anything is possible


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> UGA has all the "momentum", they've got their swagger back and are more talented at every position across the board...combined with BAMA being "exposed" vs. LSU and TAMU, I don't know, sounds like a blow out for the dawgs.
> 
> UGA has the best defense in the Country, the best QB and RB tandem,...and they have destiny on their side.
> Not looking promising for my TIDE.
> ...



Avatar bet in another thread... Don't be afraid to put your pic up for grabs... I know how you Bama sissy's are... Talk a big game, pay someone off and expect to win...


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 27, 2012)

24-21 uga


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 27, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Avatar bet in another thread... Don't be afraid to put your pic up for grabs... I know how you Bama sissy's are... Talk a big game, pay someone off and expect to win...



"sissy's"?

"pay someone off"? 

done the avatar thing,....caused too much nonsense, so you go ahead.

...and please, just like our good buddy Les Miles BANNED keep on barking


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> "sissy's"?
> 
> "pay someone off"?
> 
> ...




Please.... I've upheld my avatar bets... Rippy, you sound like you are scared... Us Dawgs have been through lots of avatar bets... We hold up our end... Some of us are still holding it up... 

You can blame your little episode on ONE man (LSU fan)... At the end of the day, I can say EVERYONE from Alabama lives in a trailer with YOUR theory...


----------



## tcward (Nov 27, 2012)

28-20 Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 27, 2012)

Flip a coin


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 27, 2012)

Section 117 Row  34,  Seats 7-10 Bama side... 

WOO HOO... 

Bama 30 to 17 UGstaAs... 

RDT Y'all!!! 

*V*


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 27, 2012)

UGA 2400..... Bama 1050...... O wait that was SAT scores.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2012)

Uga sux


----------



## tcward (Nov 27, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Uga sux



Not near as bad as ......roll tide


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 27, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Flip a coin



Yep.^



Matthew6 said:


> Uga sux



Thumpin' coming...


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 27, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> UGA has all the "momentum", they've got their swagger back and are more talented at every position across the board...combined with BAMA being "exposed" vs. LSU and TAMU, I don't know, sounds like a blow out for the dawgs.
> 
> UGA has the best defense in the Country, the best QB and RB tandem,...and they have destiny on their side.
> Not looking promising for my TIDE.
> ...



If this is serious poor mouthing of your team...YOU NEED TO BE A UGA FAN! WELCOME!!!


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 27, 2012)

Coin flip is right. Gonna be a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - of a game. Can not wait...


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 27, 2012)

Dawgs 28 

Tide 24


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 27, 2012)

Georgia is coming in this game with the momentum...
Georgia 27
Bama 24

Slobber knocker...


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 27, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Flip a coin



If I'm being completely honest....


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 27, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> UGA 2400..... Bama 1050...... O wait that was SAT scores.....



BAMA's graduation rate is 75
UGA's 69


LSU leads the conference at 76
ND is #1 at 90%


Don't be bitter


----------



## waterdogs (Nov 27, 2012)

ROLL DAWGS. I could care less who wins this one.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA's graduation rate is 75
> UGA's 69
> 
> 
> ...



Phoenix Universtiy's Graduation % is 98. What does that prove.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2012)

A 4 quarter WAR! I have no idea what the score will be, but the Dawgs win this game. The D keeps us in it until Murray gets settled in. Go Dawgs!


----------



## 2bbshot (Nov 28, 2012)

24-10 Dawgs roll the tide!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2012)

35-17.  Dawgs rule!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> 35-17.  Dawgs rule!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2012)

BAMA's graduation rate is 75 with an educational difficulty of 10 on a scale of 100.  The back of the diploma is marked "Near GED".

UGA's 69 with an educational difficulty of 82 on a scale of 100.


LSU leads the conference at 76, but all they get is a kindergarten certificate.

ND is #1 at 90%, but nobody but the Pope can view the results.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2012)

I got a weird feeling this is going to a be a 4 point win for the dogs.  I will say UGA 28 Bama 24.  It will be a great game!


----------



## formula1 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re:*

As a Dawgs fan, I am cautiously optimistic.  My prediction:

Dawgs 28
Tide 17


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> BAMA's graduation rate is 75 with an educational difficulty of 10 on a scale of 100.  The back of the diploma is marked "Near GED".
> 
> UGA's 69 with an educational difficulty of 82 on a scale of 100.
> 
> ...




 I love it!,...you just can't stand the truth


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> I got a weird feeling this is going to a be a 4 point win for the dogs.  I will say UGA 28 Bama 24.  It will be a great game!




according to your post, you always have a weird feeling


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 28, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama 38-17. Roll tide.



        no wait     

You probably think the saints are gonna win tomorrow night too huh?


----------



## vowell462 (Nov 28, 2012)

This game will boil down to which team shows up to play. It can go either way. No way im predicting but Roll Tide!


----------



## Mako 17 (Nov 28, 2012)

Bama by 7.
 Then they are going to crush the Irish, and a hush up all those that say the SEC is overrated.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 28, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Flip a coin



This^

Bama has looked the best if you look at the total body of work and they have "been there and done that." However, UGA has been playing their best ball the last 5 weeks and seem to peaking at the right time. If they were to play each other 10 times, I'd say UGA wins 3-4 of those. 

If Aaron Murray isn't too jacked up and gets off to a good start, I like the Dawgs' chances. This is his opportunity to change the perception of him in big games and get UGA back in the conversation of elite programs.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 28, 2012)

UGA by 10


----------



## country boy (Nov 28, 2012)

The one with the most points


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 28, 2012)

UGA 42
Tide 21

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 28, 2012)

DSGB said:


> This^
> 
> Bama has looked the best if you look at the total body of work and they have "been there and done that." However, UGA has been playing their best ball the last 5 weeks and seem to peaking at the right time. If they were to play each other 10 times, I'd say UGA wins 3-4 of those.
> 
> If Aaron Murray isn't too jacked up and gets off to a good start, I like the Dawgs' chances. This is his opportunity to change the perception of him in big games and get UGA back in the conversation of elite programs.



I can't get a good read on UGA, not a knock on the dawgs, but I just can't get a read on how they play.
Against USCe UGA imploded, mentally they took themselves out of the game early and could not recover.
Against UF they still played average at best, but stuck in there and made a play late to win a sloppy  game.
No doubt the dawgs are talented, but watching them beat up on the last 5 teams is not all that impressive.

BAMA, played poorly against LSU, and LSU played their best game of the season,...BAMA pulled it out when it counted, same as UGA did vs. UF, but UF did not play their best game of the season, they played poorly.

BAMA again got off to a slow start against TAMU, then with 2 opportunites to win the game, turned the ball over.
TAMU played their best game of the season vs. BAMA, and BAMA did not play their best...not an excuse.

What do I make of this? If BAMA plays their best, BAMA wins, maybe by two scores.

But obviously, LSU, and TAMU played their best, I'd have to guess that UGA will also play their best vs BAMA...but recent history does not imply that UGA will play their best in the big game.

Neither BAMA, nor UGA have played their best in a big game this season(maybe vs Michigan BAMA played well)

Honestly, I think BAMA has a slight edge mentally, but we are starting a freshman on one corner, and our secndary has not stepped up,...so 

I still think BAMA wins.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Flip a coin



Thas' all there ares.

I still give the edge to Bama. They have "Been there, done that, got a case of the t-shirts to prove it."

Talent, Shmalent. The secret is which coach does the best job of mentally preparing his team this week. Saban is a fire breathing killer. Richt ain't.

Advantage Tide.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 28, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Thas' all there ares.
> 
> I still give the edge to Bama. They have "Been there, done that, got a case of the t-shirts to prove it."
> 
> ...



^^

pretty much


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Thas' all there ares.
> 
> I still give the edge to Bama. They have "Been there, done that, got a case of the t-shirts to prove it."
> 
> ...



The voice of reason. Roll Tide.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Thas' all there ares.
> 
> I still give the edge to Bama. They have "Been there, done that, got a case of the t-shirts to prove it."
> 
> ...



x2.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2012)

Branchminnow said:


> no wait
> 
> You probably think the saints are gonna win tomorrow night too huh?



Not an nfl fan, but I wouldn't doubt it. Saints got the falcons number it seems.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Thas' all there ares.
> 
> I still give the edge to Bama. They have "Been there, done that, got a case of the t-shirts to prove it."
> 
> ...



Take your overmoderatin bohunkus back to the PF... youre puttin out negative vibes dude.......


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 28, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Thas' all there ares.
> 
> I still give the edge to Bama. They have "Been there, done that, got a case of the t-shirts to prove it."
> 
> ...



This is why I quit posting over in the PF, cause Elfiii just shows up as a voice of reason, and making all kinds of sense.... 

Richt aint a killer but.... Tree and Jones are, I put my confidence in them.


----------



## HighCotton (Nov 28, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Flip a coin



I did.  Heads=UGA, Tails=Bama.

I flipped 10 times and it came out Bama-7, UGA-3

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Nov 28, 2012)

42-0

bammers


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 28, 2012)

HighCotton said:


> I did.  Heads=UGA, Tails=Bama.
> 
> I flipped 10 times and it came out Bama-7, UGA-3



I love being the underdawg.......


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 28, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> 42-0
> 
> bammers



Thats is the jinx I been looking for.


----------



## GASeminole (Nov 28, 2012)

Hopefully they will find a way to BOTH lose!


----------



## jigman (Nov 28, 2012)

If Georgia’s o-line keeps creating the holes they have been to establish the run game, then I think Murray can pass all over Bama. Their secondary appears to be their weakness, the D needs to put McCarron on his back early and close the gaps on Lacey and Yeldon, if they pound McCarron, Lacy and Yeldon start to finish and the D plays hard nose football for the whole 60 mins Georgia wins by 10.
Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MFOSTER (Nov 28, 2012)

bama buy 3 tds


----------



## jigman (Nov 28, 2012)

MFOSTER said:


> bama buy 3 tds



 Really!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Take your overmoderatin bohunkus back to the PF... youre puttin out negative vibes dude.......



Reality sucks. I'm still bettin' on the Dawgs.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Reality sucks. I'm still bettin' on the Dawgs.



you need to get on the avatar bet.....split screen and keep that fine boy on there..

My boy is applying for the Georgia Military Schoolarship.. he is currently Battalion Commander JROTC in this district...a fine young man if I say so myself...Very proud of that boy!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 28, 2012)

No predictions but a guarantee...

I guarantee that I will be sitting 33 rows from the field.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> No predictions but a guarantee...
> 
> I guarantee that I will be sitting 33 rows from the field.



Have fun Darren and Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I love it!,...you just can't stand the truth



You don't know the truth, you were told the truth and you laughed in the face of the truth.  Laugh on.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> according to your post, you always have a weird feeling



At my age, if I didn't have a weird feeling, it would be really weird!


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 30, 2012)

I predict that the next "fire Coach Richt" thread will start at 7:21 pm tomorrow evening...


----------



## JNG (Nov 30, 2012)

I predict that the winner of the SECCG will lose to Notre Dame in the NCG . . . .


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 30, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> I predict that the next "fire Coach Richt" thread will start at 7:21 pm tomorrow evening...



ONLY.. if Bobo goobs it... and CMR still won't do anything about it...

Face it... he should have left with willie...


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> ONLY.. if Bobo goobs it... and CMR still won't do anything about it...
> 
> Face it... he should have left with willie...



Please recite for me your coaching expertise?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2012)

DAWGS 27 
TIDE 17







GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2012)

Dawgs by 2 TD's...


----------



## adavis (Dec 1, 2012)

Dawgs fan here! 28-24 dawgs! One thing I know is I wished I could here Larry Munson call one more game!


----------



## TBI (Dec 1, 2012)

35-17, Bama rolls.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Dec 1, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Thas' all there ares.
> 
> I still give the edge to Bama. They have "Been there, done that, got a case of the t-shirts to prove it."
> 
> ...



i feel the same way


----------



## Cleburne (Dec 1, 2012)

Bama 42
Jawja 16


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 1, 2012)

Tide 28
Hairy Mutts 12


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 1, 2012)

I can't see where UGA has better tallent than Bama anywhere.  Maybe their D has more experienced tallent.  That said I don't believe someone could pick this game without bias and not give the nod to Bama.  Bama 31 UGA 24


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 1, 2012)

Dawgs 30-27 overtime. Jarvis Jones causes 2 turnovers, Ogletree 1. Ya'll must of never met Greg in person. He's a tough bird with lots of coaching experience. PS. He sure can pick too.


----------



## donald-f (Dec 1, 2012)

Ala is gonna git dog bit.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I can't see where UGA has better tallent than Bama anywhere.  Maybe their D has more experienced tallent.  That said I don't believe someone could pick this game without bias and not give the nod to Bama.  Bama 31 UGA 24



UGA doesnt have better talent than Bama. Nor coaching. Go Dawgs anyway!


----------



## divinginn (Dec 1, 2012)

Georgia wins in overtime23-20


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 2, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I can't see where UGA has better tallent than Bama anywhere.  Maybe their D has more experienced tallent.  That said I don't believe someone could pick this game without bias and not give the nod to Bama.  Bama 31 UGA 24



Not bad Krazie...


----------

